# Empire Dry Lube Restores Velvety Action on Plunge Routers



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I need to try some of this. One of my plunge routers is sticky and paste wax didn't help at all.
Where did you get it from?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought I was getting this type of product when I picked up some aerosol "dry lube". It was graphite is a liquid carrier: black mess everywhere! I'm watching to see where to get this.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.librawood.com/empiretoolsaverproducts.aspx


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for that link Mark.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I found that link too Mark. Out of stock on the lube though.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never tried the Empire brand.
I have been using RV slide dry lube, seems to work well. $5 for a 12 oz can.
I used to have a squeeky blade height adjustment on the TS … A couple of squirts and it is quiet now.
(It's funny how the little things annoy you more as you get older).
Picked it up at WallyWorld.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I purchased at Woodcrafters locally in Portland. OR but I don't think they are a national chain. 
Thanks Mark for the librawood link above.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting. Thnx for the link Mark, and thnx for the RV slide lube idea, Grumpymike. I'll have ta check that out.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

This is the kit I ordered-it is well worth it despite the fact that the cost with shipping is approaching $50. Thanks, pintodeluxe!


----------

